# Amy's Bee Labels



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*amy gets my vote*

I agree amy is very profesional great custom designed labels at a good price


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Can I get an AMEN, brother?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

You got it. AMEN!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

"so motte it be"


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

We got our labels from Amy today. Excellent job. 

Matt


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

*Another vote for amy*

good service, quality work, nice person, fair price, what more do you want?


----------

